# Growing Kids



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My commercial Boer kids have been arriving and I'm loving the variety! :drool: Here's a couple of my first bucklings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kids.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm loving these kids! Especially Joy's buckling in the first 2 pics! He's a solid little bruiser! And then pic 3-4 are CJs bucklings, really nice black headed one!
Pic 5 is my flashy silver dapple buckling from molly.
And last 2 pics are my favourite girls! They are so active I can hardly get a decent pic!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Time for a few more pics....
Maggie in first pic was born early december and I'm loving how thick and solid she is! Her mom is sold and leaving later this week as she's just too bossy with her horns in my dehorned herd. 
And then a couple others of my new baby doelings....not sure yet who stays or goes eventually. :-|
Plus I had to include my creep pen pic with a lovely new creep panel for the kids to get through! So pleased with it!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous creep gate! Is it from Sydell? 

My ever-so-awesome father-in-law is building me one right now from photos I sent him because the opening is too narrow for any of the commercial ones but I hope it works just as well! He is pretty talented and I am pretty excited to have a more functional creep feeding area this spring!


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

I was just wondering the same thing about the creep gate.
Gotta get me one of them.
Where did you get it??


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The kids are loving the creep pen (and the creep panel I think!). I am in Ontario and bought it from Marweld, which is very close by. They have lots of penning/feeders for sheep and goats that I would love to add more pieces sometime. For now I'm enjoying this!:razz:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Survey0r said:


> I was just wondering the same thing about the creep gate.
> Gotta get me one of them.
> Where did you get it??


 U.S. option: https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=674

(but too narrow for the gate opening in my barn!)

Premier is a great company.


----------



## jjeff1616 (Mar 11, 2014)

minibarn said:


> The kids are loving the creep pen (and the creep panel I think!). I am in Ontario and bought it from Marweld, which is very close by. They have lots of penning/feeders for sheep and goats that I would love to add more pieces sometime. For now I'm enjoying this!:razz:


I knew I recognized it as soon as I saw it, I'm 10 mins from Marweld too!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Kids are learning to eat the creep feed! So happy with my growing kids! Last pic is my 2 favourite doelings at dinner with their mom. :greengrin:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

What a great mix! Love the spotted doe!! You MUST keep her!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!! I love the variety of color! I like that one with the big red/brown spot on it's back. Lovely babies. 
I told my husband I want to breed to a buck with color for next years kids if we can find one.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Kids are now over 2 months old! Sadly lost the all red buckling to urinary calculi.:-( But everyone else is doing just great! I'm keeping all 5 doelings for now and selling bucklings. One is already sold, the traditional one with the big red spot on his back.
Here's some new pics.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are looking great. 


Sorry for the loss.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure have grown and look great sorry you lost one tho.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I just love all your chunky babies!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just gotta add that I was fascinated with that creep feeder gate too lol. I ordered one earlier this week along with a panel, going to set them up tonight. I took the gate off of one my permanent stalls and plan to block it off with the creep gate and panel.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lstein said:


> Just gotta add that I was fascinated with that creep feeder gate too lol. I ordered one earlier this week along with a panel, going to set them up tonight. I took the gate off of one my permanent stalls and plan to block it off with the creep gate and panel.


I've been so glad I put in the creep gate! The kids love to go into their own area and they're growing faster than kids last year as I can properly feed them their own grower feed without moms getting in there! Good luck with yours!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine of course love their grain lol but they like to just go in their creep area and just chill out. At first I thought they were just getting to fat to fit back threw but when I went in there they showed me very fast that's not the case!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Well I had a bit of a quirk with mine. I got it all set up and cruelly put two slices of alfalfa in there, to test it out to see if I needed to readjust the bars. After standing in there with the babies for awhile, no adults seemed able to get in (much to my does disbelief). So I went in for the night, next morning, sure enough one my more slender commercial does was stuck in the "kid zone". So now we are back on stage .5, waiting for the additional bars that I ordered to show up. I'm not sure how she did it honestly, I still haven't ruled out that she may have somehow jumped over since I left my chair somewhat close to it...idk idk.

I kind of think she got in on one of the end sides, they are spaced just slightly wider than the rest. Hopefully two more vertical bars and one more horizontal should fix it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's surprising how one inch makes all the difference lol my first creep feeder gate was made out of wood and I literally sat out there for hours with my drill and every time a doe made it threw lowered it just a tad lol I now have a green steel pipe gate that is totally perfect. But those suckers are expensive! I got this one from my brother, he got it off of a job and I went to buy another one to make 2 creep feeders and it was $200! It does come with a frame around it but I don't need that part


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The kids are now 3 months old! Here are pics of some of them today. All doelings except the first pic. I especially love the spotty one and the Lamancha cross. They are so sweet!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking really great!


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

minibarn said:


> Time for a few more pics....
> Maggie in first pic was born early december and I'm loving how thick and solid she is! Her mom is sold and leaving later this week as she's just too bossy with her horns in my dehorned herd.
> And then a couple others of my new baby doelings....not sure yet who stays or goes eventually. :-|
> Plus I had to include my creep pen pic with a lovely new creep panel for the kids to get through! So pleased with it!


I know this post is a few months old but man I am drooling over your babies. I can't wait till my 99.99 percent Paint Boer registered doe comes home she is 7 months old she has red on her head white belly red and red on her butt and down her left leg her right leg is full white. Her father is Massive and her mother was massive as a yearling.

they both have great tone and structure to them which added to this doeling i can't wait to get her home.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So much fun remembering all these babies! I've kept the 6 doelings and hopefully will be breeding them in a few more months. Now I'm getting excited for new kids, again out of my dappled buck & the same adult does as last season, due to start arriving first week in Dec!  I'll have to start a waiting thread soon!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE the Laboer! And the spots!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I remember this ️ life got crazy and I didn't stick with it well lol but here are the 7 of the 8 I kept out of all the kids......#8 kinda had a hard to of life, she got her back leg hurt and then got cocci so she is my dirty little secret till she looks better lol but here's the others I think I took the pictures about 2 months ago








DJ (my daughters pick) and Oreo









Cocoa









Domino









Bootsie









Ginger....who I was actually not going to keep but lost her mom. Pretty happy I kept her especially since she is my favorite looking and was a orphan at 6 weeks old









And tiger Lilly my sons pick


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Love Ginger! She looks so thick and sleek! They all look great really! I also like domino....would love to see a kid like that born here this season since the sire had that colouring.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is for sure my favorite on looks, cocoa is my baby girl though. She was my pick lol I wanted to only keep three but then dominos buyer backed out and no one wanted Oreo or Bootsie.......I might have priced them a little high because I liked them lol 
My fingers are crossed you get a black dqpple! When is your doe/s due?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My does are due about dec 7-12. There's 5 I think will kid then although only 3 of them have started growing a little in their udders. The other 2 usually don't bag up as much so I'm not surprised they're not showing as much yet. Bellies are just beginning to look wider too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh so close just not close enough to be watching and waiting.....I hate that time! Lol are they all bred to the black dqpple?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes all are bred to the black dapple. And I don't have him anymore so this is my last kids from him, although I kept his polled son last winter so might still see more like him.  The next month is really busy with other stuff going on so hopefully the time will pass real quick till baby time!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of good! Yes being busy helps. Husband always gets annoyed with me because I wait till the last month to clean out all the stalls and pull the nettles in the kidding pen but it keeps me busy from sitting there counting down the days lol I hope it goes by very fast for you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just bred my first doe two days ago :faint: I'm already tired of waiting :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol  your ahead of me! I haven't even put the does with boys yet. I have 3 bucks for the first time so they will be sharing fence lines so I've been putting hot fence up. I also wanted to go ahead and make sure they all had their vaccines and copper so I didn't have to mess with them since one of the bucks and his girls will be behind the other one and no way to get them to my catch pen. One day I'll have my ideal set up (eye rolling)


----------

